# Ibh link Ethernet an Wlan



## Holle6 (7 September 2006)

Hi leute 
Ich möchte den IBh link an der Profibusschnittstelle anschließen und nicht direkt ins Firmennetzwerk sondern über Wlan ins Firmennetzwerk ist das möglich und wie ???

Wenn ich den Adapter in eine Netzwerkdose stecke funktioniert alles Wunderbar.
Hat jemand sowas schon mal realisiert ??
Und mit welcher Hardware ????


----------



## Daisy (7 September 2006)

Zum Programmieren kannst Du das zur Not machen, wenn Du im Problemfalle das Ding kurz ziehen kannst. Die Probleme wurden hier im Forum schon öfter diskutiert, z. B. hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6836

Ist für permanente Kommunikation wie OPC aber nicht ratsam.

Liebe Grüße, Daisy


----------



## MSB (7 September 2006)

Ich habe so eine WLAN Brücke schon mal gemacht mit diesem Gerät (allerdings nicht mit Netlink, sonder mit einem Bediengerät)
http://www.funkwerk-ec.com/prod_artem_comp_industrial_main_de,15136,194.html

Läuft jetzt seit ca. einen Jahr ohne Probleme.

Das Gerät selbst stammt wohl vermutlich von Hirschmann bzw. dürfte ziemlich sicher von Hirschmann sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## edison (7 September 2006)

Habe das Ganze auch schonmal durchgespielt - den Netlink habe ich mit einer Bridge von NetLink verbunden, als Accesspoint hatte ich einen einfachen Allerweltswlanrouter verwendet.

Funktioniert prima, war mir aber zum Programmieren zuviel Gepöngels


----------



## Christoph Mohr (19 September 2006)

Ich habe das Thema WLAN sowohl mit dem IBH Netlink, als auch mit den S7-LAN-Produkten von PI getestet. Sowohl die Bridges von Linksys (Cisco) und Netgear haben problemlos funktioniert. Eine Abbildung des Versuchs finden Sie hier: http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/S7_Netlink/WLAN/wlan.html

Als Acces Point habe ich diverse Draytek, Telekom und Linksys DSL-Router für diese Tests benutzt. 

MfG
C. Mohr


----------



## Holle6 (21 September 2006)

Linkk funktioniert nicht


----------

